# Something of interest for all of the carpc users



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

If you find the tools useful, please donate to the creator.

If you don't know what the tools are, google is your friend.

If you don't know what any of this is, then there is no saving you.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Care to describe what's inside this archive? :lol:


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I could see this archive coming in handy. VAC, and VST's mainly.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

processing tools and the such. Everything to get a carpc cooking with kernel streaming provided you have a sound card that supports channel routing (except my console.jp license). Crossovers, equalizers, different modulators, room correction, 5.1 encoders, width enhancers, signal modifiers, time delay, phase correction, etc etc. Even a tube amp emulator  I will post up a full list later.


Yeah, all the tools are vsts or package installers that you pull the vsts from.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Very similar to how I'm running mine. I found a nice simple phase invert VST. I'm trying to run mine as low an overhead as possible. I only have a 900mhz celeron in my Q1. 

So far I have no problem running 4way active w/console, vac, asio4all, easyQ vst, crossover vst, stereo->mono vst, TA vst, phase VST. 

Using foobar on the front end. May switch out for winamp though. 

Have you acquired Ride Runner?


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

These programs are for pc and not Mac I assume?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Programs are yes. I believe the VST's are cross platform though?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

VST should be cross-platform. But yeah, the programs are all PC based.

I have ride-runner, but I didn't include it. Should be easy enough to find for anyone interested. The new unit I'm working on will not use a screen. I will access it for tuning through remote desktop over an adhoc 802.11g network. It won't store any mp3s or anything, just strictly do processing.

Here's the file list:
Programs:
WinMLS 3.010c
Winamp 554
winamp VST plugin
Winamp kernal streaming plugin
Winamp ASIO output plugin
asio4all
Virtual Audio Cable 401 full

Plugins:
31 band equalizer
frequency allocator 4-way xover
Xvolver Ambiphonics convolver
Flux Bittersweet
Flux Stereo tool
Flux Epure
Flux Pure comp
Flux Pure DeComp
Flux Pure Expander
Flux Pure DeExpander
Flux Solera
PSP Mixbass2
PSP Mixgate2
PSP MixPressor2
PSP MisSaturator2
PSP Mixtreble2
Rayspace
Signal Analyer spectrum analyzer
Sonic Dolby Digital Transcoder
SRS circle Surround
Stillwell Audio 1973
Stillwell Audio badbuzzmojo
Stillwell Audio Event Horizon
Stillwell Audio Majortom
Stillwell Audio PsychoDither
Stillwell Audio Schope
Stillwell Audio Spectro
Stillwell Audio TransientMonster
Stillwell Audio Verbiage
Trackmeter
VI and VII 5.1 converter and width enhancer
Voxengo Analog Flux Suite
Voxengo Curve EQ
Voxengo deconvolver
Voxengo elephant
Voxengo Gliss EQ
Voxengo Harmonizer EQ
Voxengo Lampthruster
Voxengo LF MAx
Voxengo LF Punch
Voxengo Maqruis Compressor
Voxengo PHA979
Voxengo Polysquasher
Voxengo Pristinespace
Voxengo Redunoise
Voxengo Soniformer
Voxengo Transmodder
Voxengo Vintage Modulator
Voxengo Voxformer
Voxengo Warmifier
Voxengo Audio Delay
Voxengo Tube Amp
Waves 5 Mercery Pack
Ambience 
Ambiophonics Ambio.one
Anechoic Room Simulator
Stereo Stretcher


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

Are you guys using Boot Camp with a Mac Mini or are you using an actual pc for the car?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Windows tablet pc for me.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

This go around I'm using an Atom based ITX mainboard, cheap solid state hard drive, and the Delta 1010LT sound card. Still have to use two GTX47 external crossovers. Not enough channels for the PC, not enough PCI for multiple sound cards.....


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

looks pretty useful! gonna crack it open tomorrow!


----------



## snap88 (May 23, 2010)

any update of the zip / link ?


----------

